# Hospital Jonnie?



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Does a pattern company put out a hospital Jonnie pattern, ?
If I knew which pattern company it would save me a hunt. I could go to Walmart or Mall and get. I am too tired to do much looking .


----------



## agr8day (Sep 14, 2009)

Just Google "hospital Johnny pattern" and you will find McCall's and Butterick's among others. That will give you a chance to look them over for just the one you have in mind. I had an old hospital gown from one of my clients and used it for a pattern. Worked well. Maybe you could go to your local hospital and ask if they happen to have an old well worn gown they could give you. Now, there would be a business! It took a whole single sheet to make the one I did. By using the sheet, I didn't have any seams across the bias cut main pieces. Good luck.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/PDF/Adult_Hospital_Gown.pdf


free pattern. when you look them up on the net its "hospital johnny"


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

here one for a child

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/PDF/Children_Hospital_Gown.pdf


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you. 
I hope to never wear another one. Ones I was giving to use snaps did not work in places as they snaped across the shoulders. Had pocket for heart monitor and one had to shallow pocket..


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i think these have pockets, not sure, but it would be easy to add, hope you can use them,


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

probably wouldnt be a bad idea to make some pretty ones and some cute ones for kids. something kids like printed on them might make their stay a little easier. the only ones i ever wore, not only had the major "draft", but were darn near see through!!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Pocket for heart monitor is more than just a pocket, has to have a hole in the gown back inside top of pocket for the wires. Slot. Be easy to do and need be in right place. Mine were not thin. But they have to be cotton so they can listen through them I read.? I had in years ago only seen white ones. Things change. 

Guys were wearing shorts or pants with their gowns, on the guys they were short. Pull on shorts be good?? This was the big regional hosptial. They do not have Kleenex. I suppose a budget cut? 

Poor kids if they have to stay there.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

well maybe you can make a few that would be more comfortable for the patients, and acceptable to the hospital, may have a nice little cash flow ahead.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I always thought they were hospital gowns. Never have heard the term "johnny" for the gown befoe.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

me either AngieM2, until i looked it up LOL, only reason i can think they named it that was for easy access to the bathroom, or bedpan. bad enough to have to wear it without it being named after a guy. LOL


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Having recently spent more than 2 weeks in the hospital, I vetoed the hospital gown after the first couple of days and simply got the nursing assistant to help me get my pj's on (takes them two minutes and they don't have to unhook the iv)... this after I kept seeing the behind of a little fellow with a tattoo all over his bottom going up and down the hall. ; )


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Sewsilly, sorry, I had 8 days of it. You must have special PJ's not to have to unhook the IV. Regular gown they had to and heart monitor one no as opened across the top. I did have a robe to go walking. Was thin and did have a side tie. Be short on a guy that is for sure.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I found Joanns here has been closed? I had a jury summons and had to go to city this morning. At last minute the trial was canceled and told we were free to go. So on way home I drive in to the mall and parked near Joanns and a big white paper sign in window said they were closed. I did not go up to the building. So no pattern getting there. Kind of shock. Only 2 more places I know that sell patterns. I will go to Walmart soon as I feel better.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow...a Joann's closed?

If it keeps on, ALL fabric and sewing supplies will have to be ordered online.


----------

